# account help please



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

hi to all the mods and admin iv got a slight problem with the link that go to my account if i click on my user name it should go to my user cp but it dont lol it got to another users profile instead iv had a quick look and think iv found whats gone wrong as it is at the moment my user name links to this profile ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/matt/ ) and thats not mine lol it should go to here ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/-matt-/ ) if one of u kind peeps  could have a look at this that would be great thanks in advance

matt


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Lorian will crack this in a jiffy mate...just hold on for now 

Might have to tweak your username or you could request a change in username anyway... :thumbup1:

Matt is a bit bland/faceless..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Only Lorian can fix that for you. I wouldn't be surprised if it's to do with the similarity in the names?


----------

